# printing waterslides



## Dale Allen (Nov 25, 2017)

I tried to print a very colorful label abut 1/2" high and 2" wide.
After I had everything set up on a test page in photoshop, I printed the label to what I thought was the top edge of the paper. 
However, somehow the setting got changed and it printed to the center of the page.
That label looks fantastic and is exactly what I was wanting.
However, I'd rather not waste a whole sheet for one label.
So, I tried 3 times to print the same image at the top edge and it comes out ugly, colors are wrong and it is smeared.
Anyone else have a similar problem printing at the edge?  Or maybe the paper is not properly supported in that position?
I'm using a good HP inkjet, on photo paper setting.
I may just cut out that label with a knife and try later to print on the same sheet...that might work!


----------



## Lucky2 (Nov 25, 2017)

Dale, the only way doing that will work, is if you get the issue solved before you need another label. Otherwise, the next label will want to print in the same location. I can't explain to you, how to set the printer up to do what you want. Maybe someone else on here can.
Len


----------



## ALA (Nov 25, 2017)

Like you said, I would cut it out with a sharp knife and re-use the paper. Move your text around next time so as not to print in the same place. I can't tell you why it's printing in the center instead of the top. Has to be a setting in the program you're using.


----------



## tomas (Nov 25, 2017)

I think the problem is that you a printing directly from PhotoShop.  Save your image to a .jpg or .gif. Then then go to MS Word and setup your page with the template for the label you are printing to using its Avery number.  Import your image and place it wherever you want, as many times as you want.

Good Luck,
Tomas


----------



## wouldentu2? (Nov 25, 2017)

1. Use the print preview.
2.I print mine near the top of the page and cut it offloading me with a shorter page which I reuse, I put the page at the top of the tray. The printer does not care how long the paper is.
3. or maybe you are not putting the paper in the tray all the way forward.


----------



## larryc (Nov 25, 2017)

What Tomas said. DAMHIKT
Also if you only print one label something will go wrong and you'll have to print another.

Always print extra decals. That way you won't need more than you actually need.
Was that a "Yogiism?"
What I mean is that if you want to make three pens with the same decal, if you print only three decals you will ruin at least one and probably two.
However if you want to make three pens with the same decal and you print six or seven decals you will not ruin any and then you will have three or four decals left over.
It's a law of nature.


----------



## Dale Allen (Nov 25, 2017)

Well, I was thinking maybe the ink level was lying to me so I printed the image on plain paper in the upper left corner, high quality color on plain paper. It printed fine.
Attached are the prints, sorry for the poor quality of picture as the glossy paper was giving me problems.
The 3 images at the top that are mostly green are the bad ones.
The one in the upper right is the plain paper and the one in the middle is the good one.
I'll need to do more testing to see what is happening.
This was for a one-time pen as it is Christmas themed and I didn't want to print more than one.
As for photoshop, that is the only program I have found that allows me to take a large hi-def image and print it in hi-def smaller scale.  This image is about 8 times this size in Photoshop.  If I don't do it this way the reduced size image looses detail a lot.


----------



## Dale Allen (Nov 27, 2017)

OK, something else I learned.  When you cut these out with a knife, it tends to make the edges of the clear waterslide backing get stuck to the paper and it won't easily come off. :frown: Yes, I need to print another one!


----------

